# Easy Solar Setup Instructions



## katanajo (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi, does anyone have a web source for easy to read/understand off-grid solar setup? I'm not dumb. I know all the parts I need and order in which to connect. It's which cables types, wire thickness and connectors that I'm hung up on. How do I connect multiple batteries together? If someone has a site that helped them get up and going I would appreciate the share. Thanks for the help


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

The industry standard for PV cables is the MC-4. They come is set lengths and with high quality snap-on connectors already attached.

As for your battery-bank, use automobile battery terminals and heavy braided cable [I used welding cable].


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

If at all possible, go LiFePo4 for your batteries, instead of older technology FLA batteries. While more expensive, these should outlast and be easier to work with than FLA (more cycles, less weight, no mess/fuss). I started out with FLA, and regret not moving faster to LiFePo4.

In my own thread just a few down from this one, you'll find links to websites that go over everything in mind-numbing detail ... diysolarforum.com is one such link.









Planning an FLA to LifePo4 ...


... swap-out of the battery bank for my 24v system. I have 468ah in 4 x 6v FLA batteries; which are getting old (AH's are dropping down, per cycle). Also looking forward to less maintenance duties with LifePo4 ... In trying to research LifePo4 batteries, I haven't found any nifty websites that...




www.homesteadingtoday.com





I'm testing two lightweight 12v LiFePo4 100ah batteries ... these are miracle devices in solar (compared to FLA), and further testing might also show that they cure cancer, solve global-warming, and so on!


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

katanajo said:


> Hi, does anyone have a web source for easy to read/understand off-grid solar setup? I'm not dumb. I know all the parts I need and order in which to connect. It's which cables types, wire thickness and connectors that I'm hung up on. How do I connect multiple batteries together? If someone has a site that helped them get up and going I would appreciate the share. Thanks for the help


 arazona Wind And Sun check out there forum . 
Dumb has nothing to do with it , this is all specialized equipment you need to know what you are doing even to buy any thing . 
The guys on the forum will help you out . 
To buy any thing you will need to figure out what you want to run and for how long . 
Then pic battery’s That power your load , then figure out how you will recharge them . Solar , charger , inverter charger ? My little trailer in your water thread uses 300watts of solar on a mppt charge controler Charging 2 Duracell golf cart batteries from Sam’s Club a morning star 12v 300watt inverter to make power , I have 12v fluorescent lights in the trailer and a couple 110 V LED that runs off my inverter with TV and radio this works good and is inexpensive
obviously the more stuff you want to power the more equipment you need 
As far as wire size circuit breakers The information is in your manuals when you buy your equipment but basically for your batteries connecting your inverter and hooking up your solar controller you use the thickest wire you can get in the terminals 
I studied stuff stuff for years at the end of the day I just called Arazona Wind And Sun told them what I want to do and they sent me a itemized price list With all the parts needed to hook it up .


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

This powers my cabin I have 4500 watts of solar 
I bought the panels locally some where 135$ each some where 165$ each with the trump tax . I used iron ridge 1000 on the roof the wire is 10 g and came in 500’ rolls black and red .
The ends match the solar panel ends and are sold Separately I charged my battery’s Daly since Christmas with a 2800 watt genarator because of snow .


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

That is one well-built (excuse the pun) battery box!


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Ya it has to be its code here , I’m not even sure if it will pass inspection . 
I’ve been working on the place for 5 years and things change every year with the codes . 
My garage can see - 20 so I like to keep the temp up in the battery box . 
If I’m charging every day the battery’s stay 45o ish @ -15 at night for a week .
I may up grade to L16 for my next bank so the box is larger then it needs to be


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

katanajo said:


> Hi, does anyone have a web source for easy to read/understand off-grid solar setup? I'm not dumb. I know all the parts I need and order in which to connect. It's which cables types, wire thickness and connectors that I'm hung up on. How do I connect multiple batteries together? If someone has a site that helped them get up and going I would appreciate the share. Thanks for the help


If you come over to DIY Solar Power Forum you will find folks from Australia to Zambia doing every manner of DIY or Partial DIY setup of solar & related. Will has also produced many video's which cover the basics as well, he's done several teardowns of batteries, inverters, and more.

Come introduce yourself. Start a post outlining what equipment you have, what your plans are and then ask your questions. People will provide answers and/or links to documents or references that deal with specific questions.

One such link is this document from Victron Systems on wiring your battery banks up.
VICTRON Wiring-Unlimited-EN.pdf


----------



## bpmahagan (Mar 19, 2021)

Wellbuilt said:


> I studied stuff stuff for years at the end of the day I just called Arazona Wind And Sun told them what I want to do and they sent me a itemized price list With all the parts needed to hook it up .


I agree with Wellbuilt, Doug at Northern Arizona Wind & Sun is great. I'm about a week away from having our system up and running.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

bpmahagan said:


> I agree with Wellbuilt, Doug at Northern Arizona Wind & Sun is great. I'm about a week away from having our system up and running.


O cool what equipment did they out line for you ? 
I just bought a SQF solar pump and am in the process of putting together 700’ of Sch 120 pvc all the check valves pitiless adaptor and 700 ‘ of 10g wire , they where very helpful I used mike at first and now Logan , he has been working on the well pump design 
I have been trying to get some one to install the pump for me but no luck yet . 
I do have 30’ aluminum poles that I can use to set the pump but I would rather have a 
Professional pump guy drop it in .


----------



## bpmahagan (Mar 19, 2021)

Wellbuilt said:


> O cool what equipment did they out line for you ?
> I just bought a SQF solar pump and am in the process of putting together 700’ of Sch 120 pvc all the check valves pitiless adaptor and 700 ‘ of 10g wire , they where very helpful I used mike at first and now Logan , he has been working on the well pump design
> I have been trying to get some one to install the pump for me but no luck yet .
> I do have 30’ aluminum poles that I can use to set the pump but I would rather have a
> Professional pump guy drop it in .


Ours is a rather large system. Our goal is to get this installed and then start changing what we need to change to make it cover us 100%.

32 330w panels, ground mounted (Iron Ridge 100)
2 Sol-Ark 12K All in One charger/inverter
4 Fortress EFlex 5.4 LFP Batteries (48v)

Up by our garden / small orchard and smaller vineyard we have a 70' well where we are using a RPS 400 for irrigation. This is a DC powered pump which is possible with a shallow well.

Brian


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

O nice , I did not think aws sold all in one inverters let alone one that size 
My system is 4 years old so I’m not up on what they have now . 
Sounds cutting edge
I don’t know if I want to run my well pump off solar ? 
I mite just add the panels to my system and run off the inverter .


----------



## bpmahagan (Mar 19, 2021)

Wellbuilt said:


> O nice , I did not think aws sold all in one inverters let alone one that size
> My system is 4 years old so I’m not up on what they have now .
> Sounds cutting edge
> I don’t know if I want to run my well pump off solar ?
> I mite just add the panels to my system and run off the inverter .


My well for the house will run off the inverter. We have a shallow well at the other end of the property that we're running off solar just for irrigation.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

bpmahagan said:


> My well for the house will run off the inverter. We have a shallow well at the other end of the property that we're running off solar just for irrigation.


What are the specifications of your well pump? Pay close attention to the startup surge current your pump draws. Look at the surge rating of your Sol-Ark. You'll have way more than enough solar to run most pumps, but the inverter will be the focal point here. I have a 1hp 240VAC Grunfos pump. I run that with a Schneider XW+6848. 5.4kWh at 48V is a bit small for a battery.


----------



## bpmahagan (Mar 19, 2021)

MichaelK! said:


> What are the specifications of your well pump? Pay close attention to the startup surge current your pump draws. Look at the surge rating of your Sol-Ark. You'll have way more than enough solar to run most pumps, but the inverter will be the focal point here. I have a 1hp 240VAC Grunfos pump. I run that with a Schneider XW+6848. 5.4kWh at 48V is a bit small for a battery.


Not sure about the startup on the well pump, a few weeks ago I talked to the guy that installed it and he said I could run it off a small generator so I'm assuming there won't be a problem. As far as batteries go, I have four of the 5.4kWh batteries.


----------

